# The boys??!!



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

The boys.. who in the SM LOVE their male Maltese? Who are afraid to own a male? Just wanting some feedback to help those who may think they never want a male Maltese... BECAUSE males are AWESOME!!!:dothewave:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love my little boy and when I'm getting another maltese I will be getting another boy! 
Boys are the BEST!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had males and females. For some reason the males do seem the most loving and cuddly.My girls liek to be held,but not like Rylee,he'd let me hold him alll day,he' a real cuddle bug. I've always been surprised my that. 

My husband doesn't like males in the house due to marking issues. Rylee is getting better about it,as he was 5 yrs old ,been used for stud,not housebroken and unaltered when we got him.
But he's doing better.

Only drawback,can't dress him up in bows and dresses and foofy stuff. Too bad too ,he's the smallest,most petite of the 3 malts I have...
I wouldn't rule out another male,not sure I can get hubby to go along w/ that...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> *Only drawback,can't dress him up in bows *and dresses and foofy stuff. Too bad too ,he's the smallest,most petite of the 3 malts I have...
> I wouldn't rule out another male,not sure I can get hubby to go along w/ that...


my Milo always wears bows!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm partial to girl's but I love my boys!! I sent you a email but I see you figured it out!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeap boys can def. wear bows!!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd put bows on him ,but poor hubby might freak. I could get away w/ one bow but I doubt I would get away w/ cute pig tails w/ flower bows, and definately no cute little frou frou dresses.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love all Maltese, boys and girls, but I think I prefer females. 

So far, I've had one male dog (poodle) and two females (1 bichon and 1 maltese.) They've all been sweet and loving. I think their level of affection toward their people has more to do with the dog's unique personality, and how the owner treats/trains them, than the sex of the dog.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I Love my Archie more than life itself.....he's one in a million :wub:











It's probably my housebreaking skills....but I don't want anymore "leg lifters" in the future.:brownbag:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My Bogie is definitely more loving than Cassie, and wants to always be near me. Unfortunately, he is a boy and likes to lift his leg on everything outside. He is well trained indoors. I know the leg lifting is something I could have corrected, but there are so many rules in the house, I let Bogie do his thing outside. It seems to make him happy to christen every tree and bush outside, and I let him. That said, I would probably only get a girl in the future, but only because I like to walk and not stop every two minutes.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree... I love :wub: my boys, but they still have marking
issues around the house at times. I know it's that I stink
at teaching them... so no more little boys for me...lol.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm one of those only girls people and it has nothing to do with personality. I think the boys are just as cute and sweet as the females but I've had bad experience with males and leg lifting in the past so no more boys for me.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Let me stand up for one boy! Cody has never lifted his leg he is a squatter. KCee on the other hand has started marking inside the house so when I remember I put on his belly band to resolve that issue. That boy lifts his leg so high he sometimes gets out of balance and almost falls over he reminds me of Peanut.:blush:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear a topic so near to my heart. Oh the boys. I think I read somewhere that the girls LOVE you, and the boys fall in love with you.

Each baby is different of course. But I will say this, I will never, and mean never not have a male Malt in my life. I've had two, My Flakey (RIP) and well you all know my little Leo. And I have had 3 girls. Tina Marie, Kara and now my Mia (who I really should have called Grace )

My Little Leo, still tinkels like a girl, loves to wear his bows when I put them in, and also loves to model his harness ware . 

Of course I completely respect anyones choice to only want a girl, absolutely, but sometimes I feel so bad for the boys, because it seems girls are more sought after. I could be wrong about that. 

Am I partial to either one? eeeek I think I am. In a general sense. 

I love Mia and Leo equally, to the moon and the stars, just like I tell them. Mia is my sanity, and my little shadow. She is a graceful lover. Follows me all around the house, stands by me, while I am cooking, and is never not by my side. Leo? Lord only knows what that little guy will do next, but it will always make you laugh, chuckle, smile and just stop you in your tracks. My lap is owned by him and he allows Mia to share it  I always said, to Leo, this is his world and he is always so happy to have all of you in it. 

But, I think when I see a little male Malts pics posted, my heart is pulled 10X harder, and I think it's because I know and have been so blessed to be loved and owned by a male Malt and I know what is all in that little package 

When we take Mia and Leo out, Mia gives graceful kisses, and gets the awwwwwwwwwww comments. Leo, OMG, grown men and women, just die when Leo greets them, you can see they fall instantly in love with him, and Leo expects it each time. At the vets, they all give loving to My Mia, and it makes them smile, with Leo, all they can say is OMG and just giggle at the little guy. and you can see, they just don't want to leave him.

Now I found when I walk them and they are in their harness ware, the young children, especially the girls, always say, I like the one in pink (meaning Mia). But I think it's the pink that captures the little girls eyes moreso then the babies themselves.

It really is so hard to articulate the love that is contained in these little boys, and the personality of them. Yes, each baby is different, and unique to themselves, but in an overall general sense, if you never had a little boy, prepare yourself  to have them crawl and stay right in your heart in a way, that you never thought would be possible.

My Kara, was the sweetest baby girl ever. But she too, was so graceful in requesting love from people, and wagging her precious tail. My Leo, just immediately jumps in your heart without ever asking and before you know it, you are completely smitten.

Maltese are the most wonderful breed that we all have been so blessed to have, so you can't go wrong with either gender, however, just wanted to share that the boys, are just as loving as the girls, it's just a very unique love all on it's own, that no words could ever capture or describe, but you just feel so darn blessed to have experienced it. 

Hubby's preference? Well, Flakey was his boy (although when Flakey would get upset, or not feel well, or during thunderstorms, he wanted Mommy). Hubby is so in love with Mia, that's his girl, but Leo, kills him, Leo stole his heart without even asking and hubby still wonders how the little guy did it.

Both genders are percious beyond words. Just a different form of love and I feel blessed to have experienced both. I just think that boys have this little secret love potion within them and completely take you under their spell .

Great topic, as I always love to give a shout out for the boys.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Jeanne, good to see you on SM.

We have had 4 boys and now just have 2. Never had a problem with marking or "going" in the house. All have been well potty trained and will ring the bell to go outside.

I have 2 girls coming ( shortly) to visit for a couple of days as the family will be gone for Easter. I do have to watch them for accidents but I just let them out all the time to play in the back yard so all in all no problems.
The 4 Malts will be just like little kids, in and out, in and out. I just prop the door to their yard open and they have a ball.

I think boys are easier to train and sweet as can be. I would always have boys. :wub:

Marsha


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had more indoor pee issues with girl dogs - drop and squat. My boy Never lifted his leg in the house...he was a lovebug too. I think, as mentioned above, it's just about the personality of the dog and how you train them.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

theboyz said:


> I would always have boys. :wub:
> 
> Marsha


Making note to self Marsha doesn't want a little girl. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have never owned a male maltese but do have a boy yorkie and I love him to death and he has been perfect. I have three female maltese and they are all different..........Hubby says he loves girls better and I guess I prefer females also. (hubby says it's because you don't run into anything when you do a belly rub:blush::blush::blush:HistericalSmiley:

If we ever add another to our pack.......you can be 100% sure it will be a female maltese!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh dear a topic so near to my heart. Oh the boys. I think I read somewhere that the girls LOVE you, and the boys fall in love with you.
> 
> Each baby is different of course. But I will say this, I will never, and mean never not have a male Malt in my life. I've had two, My Flakey (RIP) and well you all know my little Leo. And I have had 3 girls. Tina Marie, Kara and now my Mia (who I really should have called Grace )
> 
> ...


Oh heavens, I forgot about the potty issues. Bless Mia, and as should be expected, pups will have their ooopsies, and Mia did have hers. When I got Leo, once again he shocked us, and went straight to the pad, and honestly, my hand to heaven, has never had an oppsie...never and does not and has not ever lifted his leg, outside or inside.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, the boys....they are truly amazing. :wub:

My 1st Maltese, Benson was the sweetest boy and I never thought I would find another as special as he was (he passed away before age 2 from a liver shunt). When I got London, I wanted a girl to dress up...that was a huge mistake! Her female personality is SO humanlike and she really tests me sometimes. Before I got Preston, I questioned myself if I should get a boy (I had heard stories about leg lifting, etc) but decided to go for it. Preston is JUST like Benson in every way...he is the sweetest boy in the world and would never do anything to upset me. I vowed I would never own another female. :chili::thumbsup:

There is just something special about the boys...:wub:

EDIT: I thought I would share that Preston is 1yr old now and squats to pee like a girl 100% of the time (he is outdoor trained), and has never lifted his leg on anything before (inside or out).


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I would be very open to having a boy one day, as long as I could correct the leg lifting indoors if that was a problem. But I would never be opposed to a little boy. 

I have a little girl now, and honestly she literally could not be more loving, sweet and in love with me. She's my shadow and always is right there beside me. She is a bit possessive of me (some call her Single White Female!) and I don't know if that is just her personality or because girls are like that. I'm more inclined to believe it's just her personality. 

to the OP: that little boy in your first thread is gorgeous, breathtaking and stunning all in one!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Lets hear it for the boys! :cheer:

My first Maltese was a boy. Cloud.:cloud9: I could not have asked for a better companion and best friend. He was one in a billion. And so when people say they don't want to even consider a boy, I am always sad because they do not know what blessings they may be missing. I love the girls, too. But I will never want to live without a male Maltese in my life.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I had 3 yorkie boys who were so loving and obedient, the girl I had for 15 years was loving as well.. MY TESSA IS ANOTHER STORY ,a free spirit. Now,I have my 1st maltese baby girl. I am in love. I have only had her for 5 days and she is the most affectionate , sweetest, little angel and she comes when I call her unlike her big sister Tessa! I am nearly into my mid 50's now so I dont know if I will ever have the pleasure to experience a male puff.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd definitely take another boy. I've had no problem with Boo marking indoors or humping,he's never humped at all.Besides, some girls are also known to mark & hump. The only advantage I can think of with a girl,is the pink girly stuff,which I love by the way. I do think a boy/girl combo is the perfect match & I appreciate & enjoy the qualities of both Boo & Hannah.Maybe I just got lucky,no markers,no humpers,no squabbling,just perfect harmony here.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Riley is the only boy dog i have ever owned and he is my heart and soul. I love my girls and wouldn't trade them for the world, but when the time comes to get another malt it may be a boy. I don't have a problem with Riley lifting his leg and marking and he still pees like a girl. I keep Riley in coat and he wears bows and when people comment on how pretty "she" is i correct them and tell them he's a boy and is wearing boy bows.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW what great pictures of BOYS and the girls..


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*WOW what stories!!*

:wub: WOW what wonderful stories of the love we can have for our dogs and some of you have so well described what a Maltese male can be...they are special!!! THANKS:wub:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

My Gucci is definately one of a kind He's a handful!! He tries to mark but I put a belt on him. He is a total mamma's boy.I love my little man. Kaia is more independant and only shows affection when she wants to typical female I guess.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good to see you on here, Jeanne!!! I just love my boys. It does depend on their personalities as to having a boy or a girl.
Someone quoted what I think, girls love you, but boys fall in love with you.:wub:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Poppy is my first boy Maltese, but of my dogs in the past, I prefer the boys. I just feel like the boys are so much easier going and oh so lovable. Not that my females haven't been loving at all ... but at times they can be (aptly named) bitches. :w00t:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> I think, girls love you, but boys fall in love with you.:wub:


Tina I find this so true. Mia & Bella love me to death but the boys are def IN love with me. They are the ones that are always there watching me cook regardless who else is home. Cody will cry and go to "complain" to my son when I leave. KCee howls.:w00t: Cody knows when I get home and knows it's me without me making a noise. He paws at the door and cries.:blush: I am def. their world.:wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not one to follow generalizations or stereotypes, so I usually just pick my gender based on personality. I think both boys and girls are special.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

roxybaby22 said:


> I usually just *pick my gender based on personality*. I think both boys and girls are special.


So do I  

I currently have a male and a female maltese. I love them both, but Snowy's personality cause tones of heart MELTS to me:wub::wub:
Crystal also has a sweet personality that I adore:wub: but I must admit, Snowy is just closer


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> So do I
> 
> I currently have a male and a female maltese. I love them both, but Snowy's personality cause tones of heart MELTS to me:wub::wub:
> Crystal also has a sweet personality that I adore:wub: but I must admit, Snowy is just closer


Snowy sounds extra sweet! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Id love a little boy one day but think i have my hands full at the moment with my 3 girls lol


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Tina said:
> 
> 
> > Someone quoted what I think, girls love you, but boys fall in love with you.:wub:
> ...


I don't agree with this statement! LOL Gigi knows it's me when I'm all the way down the street walking home from school. My mom says she starts pacing. :wub: Trust me, if Gigi was more "in love" with me, I would go insane! :smpullhair: At home, I can't go into another room without her, when I do, she'll just stare at my door the whole time until I'm out. In public, its even worse! I can't go out of the car and leave her with my mom without everyone in the parking lot hear her "squeaking" after me, the ENTIRE time.:smilie_tischkante: On the plus side, I can walk her off leash because she never goes more than two feet from me. :blush:



shanghaimomma said:


> I have a little girl now, and honestly she literally could not be more loving, sweet and in love with me. She's my shadow and always is right there beside me.


Same! Miss Gigi is at my feet sleeping right now, as usual. I forget she's not a toy sometimes because she always goes limp in my arms. 



Morkie4 said:


> I have never owned a male maltese but do have a boy yorkie and I love him to death and he has been perfect. I have three female maltese and they are all different..........Hubby says he loves girls better and I guess I prefer females also. (*hubby says it's because you don't run into anything when you do a belly rub*:blush::blush::blush:HistericalSmiley:


LOL sooo true! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I don't believe in gender tendencies, but I do believe in breed tendencies though. I feel I will always have girls in any breed of dog I will get. But some larger breeds are "gender aggressive", so if I must I will get a boy, I wouldn't mind, I just prefer girls. 

Here's my Rag-a-muffin Gigi snuggling with me.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have 2 boy Malts and 1 girl Malt and I gotta say, since Jamie, the girl Malt, came to live here 2 weeks ago, Tanner has really been affectionate. He's never wanted to sleep right up against me, but does now, and he seems to be more protective, maybe jealous, of me. Frankie is as adorable as he always was, doesn't have to be walked on a leash cuz he's never far from me. But now Jamie is just as affectionate as the boys, follows me everywhere, such a cutie. 

BTW, you can too put dresses on boys, just ask Frankie!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Love the boys ! I have no desire for a girl, but they sure are beautiful :wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the responses..very interesting.. I am new to SM and a little concerned that I am addicted to it after 3 days! Are we a little weird? Or is that for another post!! Jeanne


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Thanks so much for all the responses..very interesting.. I am new to SM and a little concerned that I am addicted to it after 3 days! Are we a little weird? Or is that for another post!! Jeanne


Hee hee, :Welcome 4:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Thanks so much for all the responses..very interesting.. I am new to SM and a little concerned that I am addicted to it after 3 days! Are we a little weird? Or is that for another post!! Jeanne


I just LOVE this forum because everyone is so active here -- and there is a great mix of people: vets, agility experts, reputable breeders, etc. I think you will love it here, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

ilovemymaltese said:


> I don't agree with this statement! LOL Gigi knows it's me when I'm all the way down the street walking home from school. My mom says she starts pacing. :wub: Trust me, if Gigi was more "in love" with me, I would go insane! :smpullhair: At home, I can't go into another room without her, when I do, she'll just stare at my door the whole time until I'm out. In public, its even worse! I can't go out of the car and leave her with my mom without everyone in the parking lot hear her "squeaking" after me, the ENTIRE time.:smilie_tischkante: On the plus side, I can walk her off leash because she never goes more than two feet from me. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brianna that's because you don't have a boy. Mia is never a foot away from me unless her Dad comes home and she knows he will sneak her snacks:w00t: I also don't need to walk her with a leash because she is always right next to me. She sleeps on top of my head at night.:blush: When I leave the car and she stays with someone you would think I was never coming back how she paces back and forth and looks through the window waiting to get a glimpse of me. But with the boys it's just a "different" kind of love. I don't know if it's a needy thing or what it's just different.

Mind you I prefer girls with all the dress up and nothing sticking out that shouldn't be.:blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Brianna that's because you don't have a boy. Mia is never a foot away from me unless her Dad comes home and she knows he will sneak her snacks:w00t: I also don't need to walk her with a leash because she is always right next to me. She sleeps on top of my head at night.:blush: When I leave the car and she stays with someone you would think I was never coming back how she paces back and forth and looks through the window waiting to get a glimpse of me. But with the boys it's just a "different" kind of love. I don't know if it's a needy thing or what it's just different.
> 
> Mind you I prefer girls with all the dress up and *nothing sticking out that shouldn't be.*:blush:


LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley: That is TOO funny, Maggie! Now, Preston was neutered at a very young age (4 months), but his wee-wee is TINY. I mean, SUUUUPER tiny. It doesn't "hang down" in pictures (lol) and I don't know how else to explain just HOW tiny it is. lol This is either disturbing or helpful (hehehe) but I just measured it and it's 2" long and 1/2" thick. It didn't grow any bigger after he was neutered so maybe that has something to do with it? lol


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley: That is TOO funny, Maggie! Now, Preston was neutered at a very young age (4 months), but his wee-wee is TINY. I mean, SUUUUPER tiny. It doesn't "hang down" in pictures (lol) and I don't know how else to explain just HOW tiny it is. lol This is either disturbing or helpful (hehehe) but I just measured it and it's 2" long and 1/2" thick. It didn't grow any bigger after he was neutered so maybe that has something to do with it? lol


That is how KCee is but then KCee is tiny everywhere. Cody on the other hand is not so little in anyway and he likes to flaunt it by sleeping on his back. You don't know how many times they are all on the bed and I go to pet not looking and thinking it's one of the girls and I find a surprise.:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> That is how KCee is but then KCee is tiny everywhere. Cody on the other hand is not so little in anyway and he likes to flaunt it by sleeping on his back. You don't know how many times they are all on the bed and I go to pet not looking and thinking it's one of the girls and I find a surprise.:w00t::w00t::w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What got me started on getting a male Malt was pet sitting a friend's daughter's Malt. He was so amazing that I knew that's what I wanted. I can't imagine a Maltese loving me more than Tyler. He is just so sweet and fun and loving. He's at my side all the time and is just a joy. In fact my neighbor's new little Havenese female comes over the beat him up and he lets her. :w00t:She gets him on his back and starts biting him and pulling on his hair and ears and he won't bite her. A real gentleman. :blush:But one of these days Alice, right to the moon.:rockon:
He squats when he goes inside, lifts his leg outside. He used to stop at every tree but after a few I just get him to keep walking and it's really working. The only problem with having a male is that they're so beautiful that everyone thinks he's a she.:angry: No matter what blue things he has on.:angry::angry: I also think it's a matter of the individual dog. Not all people are the same; not all gender dog are the same but I do know that I love having this boy. And yes he's a member of the teeny weenie club too. Our boys would kill us if they knew we were talking about their privates this way. They'd be saying just the opposite if they could talk:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 
And :Welcome 3: Yes, it's habit forming.:blush:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> That is how KCee is but then KCee is tiny everywhere. Cody on the other hand is not so little in anyway and he likes to flaunt it by sleeping on his back.* You don't know how many times they are all on the bed and I go to pet not looking and thinking it's one of the girls and I find a surprise*.:w00t::w00t::w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Teeny weenie club! LOL!

I've owned two female dogs in the past and my sweet male Bogie. I would be willing to have a girl because it would be fun to have all the pink stuff. But, I know that my Bogie is a perfect representation of the male - lovebug, no leg-lifting, no humping (except his girlfriend Shi tzhu). I don't care when people think he is a girl. I figure they are telling me how cute my baby is, who cares if they say "she" instead of "he".

On a side note, I did put him in a dress for a few minutes once. DH said he looked like a drag queen, so I never did it again. Bogie didn't care, though... LOL!

By the way, where are you in Iowa? I'm in Marion.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*What FUN!!*

Girls, Girls Girls... I was ready for bed and had to check one more time and I couldn't stop smiling at what fun is to be had over one post!! And the picture of Lisa's Preston on his back to prove her point!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Miki Hello from Keokuk Iowa.. less than 2 hours from you. My daughter used to live in Cedar Rapids. This SM is just too much fun... my house cleaning may suffer now that I am on this site! Jeanne


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hey, we'll have to have an Iowa Meetup! I get so jealous of all the folks on the east and west coasts because they seem to have all the meetup fun. LOL!

Yep. SM is a great place to hang out. Great people with lots of wise advice!

Your sweet baby is adorable! Such beautiful hair.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Miki I actually drive through Cedar Rapids sometimes to meet up with my Maltese friend from MN... so a Iowa meetup may just happen. Of course if I am travelling I always take some of my babies with me.. Jeanne


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeanne, you should post some pictures of all your malties! Your baby in your sig is adorable! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Boys Rule! *

I have a boy and a girl. As much as I love my Kenzie, there's just something special about Jax. This is something you won't know until you have a boy. Kenzie is so full of personality and everyone just loves her, but Jax just looks at me and makes me melt. 








He has never once marked anything, inside or out. He does lift his leg to pee, but he has amazing aim and always gets on his pad or in the dirt/grass if we're outside!  

I will probably not have another girl...

Here is one of my favorite quotes I've seen about the difference in genders - thank you Sharon (VanitysMom @ Foxstone):



> I always tell people when they are trying to choose which sex........."At some time during your Maltese owning life, you will need to get a boy.....they are the best kept secret of the Maltese world!!"
> 
> I also tell everyone the the girls are in your face saying "You will love me" and the boys are laying beside you touching your leg saying "I love you".
> 
> Of course this are generalizations since there are exceptions to every rule


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I love mine equally, but Harley is just something else!

Harley is not standard, and is HUGE compared to Dakota - he's about double her size, so strangers automatically zoom into Dakota cause she's little & cute.

People who know both H & D, zoom into Harley, cause they know his super-sweet personality.

Harley would go to the end of the earth for me if I asked him to ... Dakota would need to check with Harley for directions! 

Dakota is special in her own way, she is so silly she makes me laugh every single day.

I like the balance I have ... Harley is super smart & attentive, and Dakota is super silly & crazy!! I LOVE it!

I will always have 2 Malts, and I will always have a boy :wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*I am amazed...*

WOW I am amazed how the same answer keeps coming through "that until you have experienced owning a male Maltese you just don't know how wonderful they can be" Briana I will work on posting some more pictures of my "clan"... I am close to the big "60" this year and so I am in computer preschool.. but I am eager to learn. Sometime in the future I will post a ridiculous video (if OK to do) of my sig. dog Miss Glory Girl who is over a year old now and she still trys to nurse from her momma!! And momma lets her.. it is really silly.:blink:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Silkmalteselover said:


> WOW I am amazed how the same answer keeps coming through "that until you have experienced owning a male Maltese you just don't know how wonderful they can be"


Thats so true!
I only had girls up until I got Milo and I actually wanted a girl when getting him but his breeder sent me pics of Boy 1, Boy 2 and Girl 1 - and boy o boy I fell in love with Boy 2(Milo):wub:
He just stole my heart and I knew he was the one - he's the best!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> *she makes me laugh every single day.*
> 
> Harley is super smart & attentive, and Dakota is super silly & crazy!!


LOL Jac.. believe it or not, but I already know that about your two :wub::wub: I can SO SEE IT in your videos and pictures!! Love them both. I tell ya, Dakota cracks me up :wub:


----------

